
The Definitive Voting Guide for EOS Block Producers - johnrobertreed
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ksamani/2018/09/18/the-definitive-voting-guide-for-eos-block-producers/#706e22fc4d4f
======
johnrobertreed
In this post Multicoin Capital also announced support for 4 block producers
today, one of which is new as of today called Aurora EOS. Their hello world
post is here: [https://www.auroraeos.com/blog/hello-
world/](https://www.auroraeos.com/blog/hello-world/)

